# Pricing for J Codes?



## Kristabelle (Oct 4, 2012)

Background Info: 
   I am a student of coding and billing and a medical office assistant. 

My provider asked that I find the prices usually charged for: 
J1020
J1030
J1040
J1070
J1080

And trigger point injections: 
20552
20553

I have the medicare part B ASP for each NDC. What I really need to know is *how much does a medical office charge for each of these services* OR
*How can I find out what is usually charged for these services?*

Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## OCD_coder (Oct 4, 2012)

Your j-codes need to come from either Medicare website or your inventory invoice.

You can find a starting price for your CPT codes from your MCR Mac website to start.


----------



## krburke (Oct 4, 2012)

One standard pricing formula I have heard about is charging 150% of the Medicare limiting charge for CPT codes.  I don't remember where I first heard of this formula--sorry I can't cite a source for you!


----------

